# Need help!!! New puppy kind of unexpected!!!!



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello guys,
It has been a while since a posted but you guys are the greatest and I am in need of support, advise and maybe a couple of shoulders to cry on!!! 
Abby my 6 year old is the perfect doggy and life was pretty much perfect....
A couple of weeks ago my husband showed up a home with a tiny puppy, to make the story short; He was driving by a NOT so nice part of the city and saw what looked like a dog fight and this puppy was the bait!!!!! I am crying as I'm writing this because I can't believe this amount of cruelty can exist. He pretty much risked his life and saved the puppy. After contacting local authorities another puppy was rescued and I found out Lilly( her name) is a Maltese/ Yorkie mix, born February 14.

So Lilly was severely under weight, had an ear infection and ear mites. She is doing MUCH better, playful and eating . I need help with potty training, I am using wee wee pads and she is gated in the kitchen when I'm not home, as long as she is in the kitchen she uses the wee wee pad to pee, she won't poop at all in the pad. Our apartment is wall to wall rugs and she will pee in the rugs If I'm not watching her at ALL times. I work 7:30am to 4:00pm, my husband is home 3 days a week but Lilly is absolutely afraid of men so the training is pretty much up to me. My daughter walks her at about 2 when she gets home from school. How can I help this puppy differentiate rug vs wee wee pad. She poops in the grass, shouldn't buy that grass pad????? I'm a bit overwhelmed since this was not a plan puppy but I am determined to give her the best home ever. I have taken the next 5 days off from work to help with training so any advise will be greatly appreciated.:blink:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*I dont have any good advice but I am sure some people on here do. All I can say is thank you and your husband for saving this poor little girls life. :aktion033:*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

god bless ur husband for saving that baby , all i can say is after eating like ten min after take her to wee pad n say potty , she will eventually get it , as soon as she pees or poops in wee pad treat and say good girl very excitedly ! consistency is key and dont give her full range of the apt til she is completely potty trained , u will most problably get a lot more responses. pls post pics


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my word, what a dreadful situation that you saved Lilly and the other pup from.
Your husband is a hero.
And that is great that the authorities were notified of such disgusting behaviour.
I know Lilly is in wonderful, caring hands now!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my...what a horrific situation! I'm so glad your husband was able to rescue her and now she's in a loving home! 

As far as potty training goes, I would read through the forum, especially the Training section...I know we have some great, informative threads on potty training. Sounds like you're doing fine...I would just keep her in a crate or puppy pen at all times that you can't watch her...and that includes when you're at home but busy. She should only be out when you can monitor her play and make sure she doesn't have any accidents - if you see her start to go potty where she shouldn't, you can gently redirect her to her puppy pad. You can try products like the Potty Patch or others that have the plastic grass on them - see if she likes that better. 

Good luck!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God bless your husband for helping this baby...God bless you for taking care of her...


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

You might try putting up an ex-pen on top of linoleum, or some hard material. I think you can buy pieces of it at Home Depot-type stores. That way, you can try to encourage her to go on the pee pad (placed inside the ex-pen), but if she's too quick, the accident won't be on your rug. Or, you might try crate training her

p.s. i think you are both doing a wonderful thing in rescuing her! best of luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not great with the advice in this case but here goes. I would use an ex-pen and crate and keep her in there when you aren't totally supervising her. I remember Jamie suggesting you put a leash attached to your belt if you want her in the house with you so she can't sneak away to the rug and pee. Is it wall to wall carpeting or just lots of rugs? You could pull up the rugs for a while (send them to be cleaned where they will usually hold them until you need them - I see you're in the city and I use Metropolitan Carpet - they pick them up from your apt). Then you could try to get her stronger with the pee pads or that grassy thing and bring them back later.

I just wanted to thank your husband who definitely stepped up to the plate when so many wouldn't :chili: and to you for giving Lilly a home.:wub: I'm so glad Abbey is doing well too. How about some pictures so we can ooh and aah? Good luck and as suggested look in the search bar above or just the behavior forum here for the advice you need. Hope you stay here and we can see the transformation of Lilly. He treatment was just unthinkable and those who practice dog fighting should rot in jail. It's so disgusting and to use our little ones as bait...how could they?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome back. I am horrified that things like that still go on.:angry: Thank goodness your husband was able to rescue her and I'm glad he didn't get hurt in the process. Were they kids or adults?

Crate training worked for us and it took about two full months of really working hard at it till he was fully trained, and now as an adult dog, no accidents (since he was four months old) and he is fabulous for six hours left at home not being in a crate. 

When you have her out of the crate you have to watch her carefully..take your eyes off of her and she'll go on the carpet for sure. So when you're too busy, say when you are working or cooking or whatever...she should be in the crate. Don't get one too big or she'll go in there. It's good your husband is home three days a week and I think if he does positive training, no yelling at her, and gives her lots of praise and a tiny treat for going on the pee pad, she will love him and want to please him. :tender:

There are some of us that used the pen and many have had success with that. It's really up to what you want. She'll get there.:innocent: Congratulations!

Please send some pictures of them both..we love looking at them!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys! Sorry it took this long to respond, my laptop was broken and I kept trying to post through my phone. So here is the update:
When I first go Lilly I wasn't sure I was going to be able to handle a new pup, my days are pretty packed but I knew I has to do this for her. Abby(my 6 yr old Maltese) was NOT happy about Lilly but this little puppy kept trying and trying to be by her side, she was specially interested in smelling Abby's neck, the left side, she would smell it, scratch it, she just would not give up. Well I decided to check her neck and to my surprise I found a pea sized lump on her neck, it was hard and mobile, I took Abby to her vet and to make the story short, she had surgery to have the rumor removed and we are waiting for the pathology report. Soooooo my vet and I are extremely thankful to Lilly, she is my new hero!!!!
As far as Lilly goes: she is a happy, energetic, crazy pup!!! She is eating wellness and loves it, we are still working on potty training but I think she is slowly getting it. After many treats and praise from my husband she absolutely loves him and now gives him tons of kisses .
Susan: I have wall to wall permanent carpets!!!!! So I guess we are just going to work on it!
Dianne: The animals that were doing this were full grown adults, in eyes they don't deserve to be call humans!
I just truly would like to thank all of you for your advise and support, it feels great to know I have a place to come to!!! as soon as I figure how to post pics I will lol.
P.S. Lilly starts puppy kindergarten on Tuesday! Yay!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my, you saved Lilly's life and it sounds like she may have saved Abby-- that's so amazing! I can't thank you enough for stepping up when it was needed, and I'm thrilled to hear that Lilly is starting to "get it." Even better, that she now loves your hubby! Give that hubby of yours an extra special thank you from Cozette and I. 

To post pictures, I always upload them to photobucket and use the code that says "img" below the picture-- then copy and paste and it's done. Here's a tutorial that explains it in much more detail: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/57040-posting-pictures-photobucket.html


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow. It sounds to me like you and your husband are Lilly's guardian angel, and Lilly is Abby's! That's simply amazing. Good deeds truly are rewarded, no doubt about it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow how did you find out her birth date? Sounds like they bred puppies for bait?I doubt they bought her from a pet store...OMG how sick people are....
Your hubs is a hero for sure!

Sounds like Lily was more than just a lucky girl,she saved Abbey....

Lilly will hopefully loose that fear of men,maybe when your husband is home he can asist in the training and if he hand feeds her it will help her trust him.
Our Bitsy and Rylee were neglected,Rylee was 6,he's really happy go lucky,so he warmed up straight away, Bitsy took a long time,she snapped and growled at any sudden movements and didn't want to be held and no way was she going to let you rub her belly.
She was 10 years old,but w/ time and patience,she's adjusted and you'd never know she was fearful.
I still get excited thinking about the day she let us roll her on her back and give her a belly rub...
Lilly will come around,and she's lucky to have such a great home,and sounds like you're all blessed by her too....

My black cocker,now at the bridge did the same thing w/ my lower abdomen too ,turned out to be a fibroid!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That'a amazing about discovering the tumor. I've heard of that sort of thing between dogs. What a blessing that a dog you rescued may have rescued the dog you have. :chili: Sending prayers that the biopsy is negative. Let us know. And again thank you! BTW Lilly has the same birthdate as Tyler. How did you find that out?


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Great news!!!!! Abby's biopsy is negative yayyyyyy so happy!!!! My vet said is was pure luck we found it now because by the size of it, he can tell this would have been a problem! Lilly is my hero!!!!!!
I found out about her birthday because my hubby and I really pushed for a whole investigation about this case. When cops went to this house they rescued another pup and two older dogs, one of which is Lilly's mom. The older dogs were microchipped and they traced it to a really nice address in the city, the owner was not found at the moment but the neighbors leas them to the vet who showed records that he had taken care of the pup's mom after delivering 3 puppies.!!!!!
To make the story short; These dogs were owned by a lady who is currently in hospice and her son was supposed to take care of the dogs but he was too busy doing drugs and God knows what else and he gave the pups to these animals to care for them!!!!!
By what we know Lilly's mom was not spayed because she was a show dog!!!!!!
Well this is the craziest thing to ever happened to our family but we couldn't be happier.
Lilly started puppy school last Tuesday and I absolutely LOVE her trainer. 
Again thank you guys for your support, my husband is very happy with all the attention he is getting lol.
I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

God Bless your husband...you were meant to have Lily. You gave her a home and she in turn helped your Abby....so happy to hear that Abby's results were good. Enjoy both your babies!


----------

